# Kessil 160 tuna sun



## jarredlc (Jul 5, 2016)

Keep in mind, I am very new to this whole planted tank thing and I am learning my way around everything. In my opinion (assuming I am looking at the correct light: small and round?), it would seem like using only one of such lights on a 30 inch long aquarium would cause dark spots on each side of the tank that wouldn't be as high in PAR as the spots directly under and around the light. If I AM looking at the correct light (Kessil A160WE Tuna SUN), the description of the light says that it covers a 24" diameter around the light, meaning that you would have three inches on each side of the tank that aren't getting the light the rest of the tank is. However, once again, I am new to this, and I would strongly recommend getting some opinions from other, more experienced hobbyists. :tongue:


----------



## Wagon_dude (Jul 19, 2016)

I agree that's why I was asking if 2 was enough as in should I consider 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

You will need two to have fairly even high light throughout the tank. Three shouldn't be necessary. I have seen tanks up to a 90P (36x18x18) lit by a single Tuna Sun, and while it was a cool tank, one end was definitely low light.

-Justin


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

I would use 2 lights on a lower setting if the plan is to look all full and stocked as seen in the forum pic threads.
We do have plants, but not nearly as many as these lush tanks here on the forum. The picture section is incredible.

Thumbs up on the 160WE.
It is all we have mainly scrounged up over the past 2 years as for lighting.
The chance of them lasting longer was a key thought, so they now run around 60% or less. Basically 2/3rds or less depending on what tank.
The Kessil 160 WE light does warm up in temperature on a higher settings and draw lint inward.
A shop vac is handy to get the lint when needed.

Most of our tanks have plecos and bottom feeders. The room's window and skylight help.
The free space of these Kessil lights over the tank easily allows us to use 2 if needed and have the space to work in the tanks without moving the lights physically.
A bonus.
Nerite snails do a great job as well as mystery snails.

The heavy driftwood tannins and 20-24inch tank depth will alter the light issue as well.
Some good water changes clear up the grit for the light to penetrate again.

We're new at this planted stuff, so feel free to send a tip.


----------



## Wagon_dude (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow thanks for sharing the pics. Your tanks look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Wagon_dude said:


> Wow thanks for sharing the pics. Your tanks look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
They are very Johnny-rigged behind the Oz curtain (the sump).

Sumps, sumps, sumps...


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Those dimensions are for a 20 Long correct?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

ichy said:


> Those dimensions are for a 20 Long correct?


It looks like there are a couple of standard 20 long sizes, 24 x 13 x 17 and 30 x 13 x 13.


----------



## Wagon_dude (Jul 19, 2016)

29 long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

If it was me , i would start with 1 fixture.
My way of thinking is that a 30 inch tank would have 3 inches on either side of the Manf. listed 24 inch coverage, having used one personally on a 24 inch tank with a carpet of Eleocharis acicularis 'mini' end to end & Staurogyne repens at the back left and right ends of the tank , i have no lighting issues at the two ends of the 24 inch, granted they are not the most light demanding plants.
Some pre planning in your scape and you can easily get away with one fixture, i love my Kessil .
Regards


----------

